# 4 yr old and coyote hunting



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

well my daughter has been begging me to take her out so this morning i did. no coyotes came in but I kinda figured that with the million questions I was getting while setting in the bushes. Although no coyotes came in we did manage to call in a sheep herders dog to about 40 feet. she was pretty excited when he popped out from behind the sagebrush. It was a super fun hunt and there will be many more as she is already asking when we can go again.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome. Kids make it even more exciting. I took my 2 yr old son out the other day and he sat for 30 minutes before he started fidgeting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is so cool. Way to go huntinfool.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Way to go huntinfool! That's awesome glad she enjoyed it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good deal, took my daughter after she asked me to go. You can only say no so many times without finally closing the door on hunting to them in their heart forever. Glad you did, I took mine at 8 years old years ago; had to make a ground blind with camo ground blind material. Made a complete circle with it and hand swept all the leaves to keep her from making noise when she moved. And it kept her movements hidden, But we never saw anything yet she still enjoyed it. Try some camo if your front about 3 to 4 ft tall and hide yourselves from view. Thanks for posting pics


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the photo, great to see.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool pics ! Get her in an even bigger jacket and the yotes will never see her move. LOL Thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

she had alot of fun but i think i had more fun. hopefully we can get something to come in on our next outing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is just so awesome, great to see the young ones involved.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thats just awesome man. the next generation is already started


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good Job thanks for sharing**----MAK'EN Golden Memories-------sb*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha I dont think she needs a ground blind with that jacket on. Allways good to see kids getting out there.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's great, you can never start them too early IMO.

and saskredneck, a 2 YO sitting for 30 minutes....that's unheard of


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> That's great, you can never start them too early IMO.
> 
> and saskredneck, a 2 YO sitting for 30 minutes....that's unheard of


i let him blow on his own call. he loves making noise


----------

